

California Court Tells Employers to Pay Part of Employees’ Cell Phone Bills - drakaal
http://www.natlawreview.com/article/cochran-v-schwan-s-home-service-inc-california-court-tells-employers-to-pay-part-emp

======
drakaal
The main thing is this ""We hold that when employees must use their personal
cell phones for work-related calls, Labor Code section 2802 requires the
employer to reimburse them. Whether the employees have cell phone plans with
unlimited minutes or limited minutes, the reimbursement owed is a reasonable
percentage of their cell phone bills." Even if the employee has purchased a
personal cell phone plan that provides the employee with "unlimited" minutes
and the employee does not incur any additional expense for his/her work-
related calls, the employer must still provide a reasonable reimbursement to
the employee."

Doesn't say about Data, which could be the bigger issue, but one would think
that would be similar.

